

Why the world needs collectors - Thevet
http://blog.wellcomecollection.org/2015/02/18/why-the-world-needs-collectors/

======
anw
As the title is a bit vague, I'll clarify for those who may be interested:

This is about people who collect objects and information, things such as
antiques or items of curiosity.

This story is not about why the world needs more _debt_ collectors. :)

